# No Puedo Entrar all BiOS por teclado USB



## Psyco83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hola a todos el problema que tengo es que no puedo entrar al BIOS desde que adquirí un teclado USB ya que el puerto PS/2 de mi PC se dañó. Mi mainboard es un PCCHIPS M863, he probado con un par de mainboards más antiguos y si entra, alguna idea? incluso no puedo arrancar el cd de instalación de Windows ya que cuando me pide presionar una tecla para iniciar, aunq lo haga no lo detecta.

Saludos y Gracias de antemano


----------



## capitanp (Sep 25, 2007)

conecta el teclado ps/2 en el conector ps/2 para mouse


----------



## Psyco83 (Sep 25, 2007)

Lo intenté, capitanp, sin resultados, así como también conectar únicamente el teclado y no el mouse, utilizar un adaptador de USB a PS/2 que vino con mi nuevo teclado, borrar la CMOS, limpiar la mainboard pero nada. Como adicional, el puerto si entrega los 5V, incluso, puedo encender el equipo desde el teclado PS/2. Por favor ayuda ya que lo único que me quedaría es comprar un nuevo mainboard.

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 25, 2007)

Primero ve al fabricante de tu placa y mira la utilidades que e ofrece.

Lo unico qu e me ocurr es crear un disc botteable y  instalar algun programa que te permita toquetearla bios.

Otra solucion es linux liveCD y buscar algun programa para toquetear la bios.

Todo esto si pasa la primera pantalla claro. no se me ocurre nada mas.prueba con otro teclado en el puerto mouse, si es viejo mejor.es que deberia funcionar, solia dar problemas una vez arrancado el windows, pero durante la bios funcionaba


----------



## Psyco83 (Sep 25, 2007)

Gracias  (tiopepe123) lo voy a intentar y les aviso, con respecto a no poder entrar al programa de instalación de winXP cuando arranca el cdrom y me pide presionar un botón cualquiera? Que solución me dan?

Saludos


----------



## Psyco83 (Sep 30, 2007)

Problema solucionado, al borrar la CMOS se solucionó la secuencia de arranque así que pude bootear desde un disquete claro con los driver para el USB de mi teclado en DOS, y actualicé mi BIOS (fue lo único que se me ocurrió ya que probé todo lo recomendado aquí) y santo remendio a la primera pude ingresar al Bios ya que reconocío mi teclado nuevo pero seguía teniendo el mismo problema para utilizarlo para arrancar un disco de instalación de WinXP así que encontré una opción en el BIOS para habilitar los puertos USB bajo DOS y arreglado.
Gracias a todos.

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 30, 2007)

Gracias por postearlo , sabes que lo veia muuuuuu negro

Podrias postear que es ese disco magico?


----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 29, 2007)

Disculpa la demora tiopepe123, no es ningun disco mágico, solo me consiguieron un controlador para teclado USB desde DOS y desde un diskette de booteo se carga también este (un amigo lo hizo). Así pude actualizar mi BIOS y listo luego activé la opción (que no había antes) "USB Function For DOS" y solucionado todo mi problema.
Ahora, solo lo comento, resultó una ironía pues recibí un nuevo mainboard y por el que sufría tanto ya esta guardado en una caja y olvidado.
Gracias a todos.


----------

